# Bill Kaulitz (Tokio Hotel) - "Magdeburg - Los Angeles" Collection Launch Photoshoot by Dominik Wilzok (April/Mai 2019) 2x HQ



## Mike150486 (8 Mai 2019)

​


----------



## Spritdealer (9 Mai 2019)

Auf dem linken Bild sieht er wirklich aus als wenn er völlig einen an der Waffel hätte  Sensationell


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Mai 2019)

cobe1505 schrieb:


> Auf dem linken Bild sieht er wirklich aus als wenn er völlig einen an der Waffel hätte  Sensationell



Tja und warum gehst du dann in den Thread hinein, wenn du wirklich überall was an den Bildern auszusetzen hast? Die überflüssigen User hier nehmen in letzter Zeit wirklich zu, echt schlimm geworden...


----------

